# Vostock prices



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

I don't know where some dealers get their prices from, but I've seen a Vostock Amphibia for sale at Â£175







here in Leeds and that's second hand. The differential between his price and Roy's is astronomical. Just shows what a good deal you get from Roy and that the internet is the place to deal.

Has any one got any other such examples of blatent profiteering?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Yes I have had several customers tell me that my Â£39 Lordex Watches are Â£125 somewhere else. Two actually sent them back and then bought them from me.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hello Steve

Would this be the shop on the Headrow, more or less opposith the old Odeon cinema? If so I think I've seen the watch you're on about, I couldn't believe the price either! Looks to be some nice watches in there, though I've never been in. I think Mr.Crowley goes there quite a bit.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Steve

I just thought was Paulo did, then saw his post. He thinks I was overcharged for one I bought there. How long ago did you see it? Was there an Oris XXL Complication in the window? He got that from me. Anyway, my wife doesn't think I should shop there again


----------



## ericp (Feb 23, 2003)

Ive seen the shop in Leeds...

Vostoks at Â£150.00 Poljots at Â£275.00....

All sorts of dodgy looking fakes, including one really horrible Hamilton ventura copy proudly displaying "Automatic" on the label even though the original was the first ever electric watch.

He also sells fake Rolexes, and has the audacity to put them in the window, box, papers and everything.

This chap is just a complete joker.

I sent Roy a photo of this shop window once.

Eric


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

I didn't mean to suggest that you'd been ripped off when you bought the Orient. It's a good watch and not officially available in the UK, so you'd probably have to pay a bit extra for it over here from wherever you got it from. I've no idea what other stock the bloke sells, all I've done is look in his shop window occasionally. Many's the time I've bought a bargain priced watch from abroad, only to then have to pay postage and then get clobbered by customs and then have to pay another bloody bill from Fed Ex 2 months later! By the time that's all added up it's no longer a bargain at all! The green faced Seiko S-Wave I recently traded with Roy is just such a case in point. I won it for about Â£50, by the time I'd finished paying shipping and customs charges the final price came to about Â£80, then 2 months later the Fed Ex bill arrived for another Â£25! No longer a bargain watch and one I never ended up wearing for any length of time! My point is that had you bought the Orient from abroad you may well have ended up paying the same as you did.

So sorry but I meant no offence at all, I hope you haven't taken any.

The white flag is waving!

Paul (the other one)


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Don't be bloody silly Paul, you haven't offended me! I merely said that as an addition to thoughts on this shop. I would agree with you, it may be a rare piece over here. But that doesn't help me now I can't manage it. It's no good to Roy to sell on, unless I am prepared to lose a major wedge. So I can keep hold of it, or try sell it privately. Offers will be considered if any of you are interested...........


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Paul

Ah, right then, that's me feeling like a plonker!!

Glad I haven't offended you! Sorry about the Orient, I'd be happy to buy it but I've just bought the Lancia. My avatar will be coming true before long methinks! It is phenomenal to drive though! Is Roy not open to a trade or swap for the Orient?

Cheers

Paul (t'other one)


----------



## steveP (May 23, 2003)

Yes, it was the shop on the Headrow and the Vostock was there when I last looked a couple of weeks ago.

He seems to have a limited if varied range of watches with prices that are also sometimes uncomprehensible. Some items seem to represent relatively good value whereas others are just plain ripoff.

I can't remember if there was an Oris XXL complication I'm afraid, but I'll check next time I'm in that part of the city centre


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,

Change the cam belt on the Lancia as soon as poss if it's not already been done. They are notorious for snapping them. Because it's a twin cam, damage would be severe if it breaks, don't take the chance - happened on my HPE years ago.

G.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Garry,

I wonder if any Lancia H.P.E's are still on the road, or have they all rotted away.







A good looking car as I recall. I all ways liked the Monte Carlo must be worth a fortune today if any have survived and been restored.

MIKE...


----------



## Garry (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Loved the Monte Carlo's - always have.

Not seen a HPE for ages, mine was a 2 ltr, in white, with white alloys on a Y plate - great car. Rebuilt the head once when the cambelt snapped - pig of a job!.

G.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Hi Garry

Many thanks for the tip about the cambelt. I'm changing the oil and plugs this weekend. The car has a full service history and pretty much one careful owner from new, it was a demonstrator for the first 11,000 years - it now has 66,000 on it, so he's done 55,000 miles in about 12 years! It's been pampered.

Cheers

Paul


----------

